# Do Deer move in Snow storm?



## z71alpine (Dec 10, 2008)

From what I have seen they generally bed down in snow storms. But then again if it is a storm I am generally not out in it hunting.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 23, 2007)

I dont hunt in storms, but right after theyll be on the move

I hunted in snow up to a deer's belly this winter... sucks getting the the stand but youll get some action


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Maybe in heavy cover but minimal. I hope they move this weekend the weather is not supposed to be very nice and I need a doe!!


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Not in my experience. 
I've also had much better luck after the storm rather than before it.


----------



## sauce25 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. You made up my mind.

Snow storm today and it is the last day of Hunting season for deer. 

oh well, its a good day to go home and :darkbeer:


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Last day, and your questioning it? I would be out there no matter what.. Ive killed deer here in Ohio in crazy snow storms (back when we actually used to get alot of snow)..


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

Last day? I would be out there regardless of the weather.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Meister said:


> Last day, and your questioning it? I would be out there no matter what.. Ive killed deer here in Ohio in crazy snow storms (back when we actually used to get alot of snow)..


That's actually a good point. If it snows on a regular basis where you are hunting you may have a better chance at seeing deer. 

Here in Southwestern CT once the snow starts the deer bed. We don't usually get a lot of snow during our hunting season unless you are huting the extended January season.


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it depends on how bad its snowing. A blizzard they won't be moving, but if its just a light snow they will move. Shot a doe last year and saw a button and another doe 10 minutes later. It was snowing, but not crazy.


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

*stormy*

The deer will move in a storm if it is cold,I was out last week -40 wind chill and snowing,right before dark I had deer all over me. Had to snort them away at dark cause my hands were freezing.I had a 140 class 5x5 at 20 yds facing me,I was dressed in white and he still knew something was up, never turned to give me a shot. I was holding my bow for 5 min, thinking I would get a shot.I'll be out again tonite,suppose to storm after midnight, good luck!


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

sauce25 said:


> Do deer move in a snow storm? Anyone get one or see one during a strom?


Yes they do move around, some of the best hunts I've had were in snow storms.


----------



## sauce25 (Nov 23, 2008)

Scottyluck said:


> That's actually a good point. If it snows on a regular basis where you are hunting you may have a better chance at seeing deer.
> 
> Here in Southwestern CT once the snow starts the deer bed. We don't usually get a lot of snow during our hunting season unless you are huting the extended January season.


I hunt in Ellington CT. Thats why I didnt go today. My father said the same thing. The deer will bed in the storm we had today. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sauce25 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rembrandt1 said:


> Yes they do move around, some of the best hunts I've had were in snow storms.


Nice pic...


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

I hunted Mass. in the A.M. and when the storm started to kick in I had a doe broadside at 20 yds. and my Muzzleloader didn't go off :angry: ...I should have brought my bow ........


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Still hunting is best during storms. Find spots with low hanging pine or cedars and move extremely slow. I was never successful doing it, because the deer saw me first. If you are lucky, you'll see them first. It will defintely get your heart going when they explode out from under those low branches at 10 yards.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Mil6161 said:


> I hunted Mass. in the A.M. and when the storm started to kick in I had a doe broadside at 20 yds. and my Muzzleloader didn't go off :angry: ...I should have brought my bow ........


That sux bad, I went out as well and saw no deer tracks anywhere yesterday(we has a small amount maybe an inch). I did see one small set of tracks but nothen to get excited about. But the muzzleloader went off for me on saturday......Atleast I got a doe with the firestick, wish it was with the bow...but still an awesome hunt.


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

There are very few, if any, "always" and "nevers" in deer hunting. My thoughts are they are likely to move less during a blizzard, but as mentioned previous, if thats the forcast and its the last day, go! Ya can't kill'm from the couch! I had a herd of deer come by one day in a blizzard, it snowed so hard when I came to full draw, my peep was packed with snow. I tried blowing on it while at full draw, it didn't help. I actually had to put it in my mouth to thaw it, by then, I had no shot. Maybe those deer were spooked by something or someone, I dunno, but if your not out there, only one thing for sure is you'll have no shot.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I hunted in a snow storm yesterday!
Last day of our season (Westchester County in NY ).
Blowing snow,with heavy wind.
I was able to sneak within 35 yards of a previously wounded (3 days before,but not by me) buck.He actually bedded down after I started my stalk.A twig crossed his vitals,but with no other hole to shoot through,and because he was already wounded,I tried the shot.I nicked the twig,and just shaved some hair on his back.He proceeded to move about 40 yards,and stood in some thick brush.Thanks to my BowJax equiped Mathews,he never heard the shot,only the arrow passing by,and didn't know I was there.
After nearly an hour,he settled down enough for me to stalk within 30 yards again,for a killing shot!Not a big buck,but satisfying to put him out of his misery!He probably would have dies eventually,as he still had a broadhead with 5" of shaft attached in his shoulder.It had passed through 1 shoulder,and lodged in the off side shoulder,passing through the top of the lung/heart area,w/o cutting vitals.The end of the shaft was still in his chest cavity.
I've had similar luck in the past during snow storms,both with gun and bow!
I think the cover of the snow falling helps hide both visability of movement,and sound transmission,allowing me to sneak in or near bedding areas where the deer stay in such weather!
Snow storms during deer season will find me in the woods not in my recliner,ESPECIALLY at or near the seasons end!


----------



## BigPoppa96 (Jun 2, 2007)

I think it depends on how long the storm is. After all deer must eat and if it i an all day stoem deer are going to move becuase they have to eat. Deer have to eat up to 4 times a day.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

PAdude said:


> Last day? I would be out there regardless of the weather.


yup


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

oh ya,when its snowing so hard you cant see 100 yards ill be out in the woods in a heart beat,deer do not bed during snow storms false info,its time for them to put the feed bag on,i shot three deer in dec in the middle of snow storms,,,,,,,,its snowing right now here, ill be heading out this afternoon


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

I went hunting two weeks ago in a all out blizzard. Winds were at 20-25mph and we got about 8" that day. (I hunt in WI) When I was getting ready at the truck to walk in I counted 8 move across the road 150 yards in front of me. With the wind and distance there is no way that I spooked them, so they were out moving on their own. Not my ideal conditions to hunt, but it was on my wifes due date so I knew I didnt have many days left. Froze my butt off and didnt see any deer in the woods but it was a very fun hunt.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've seen deer move in both heavy and light snow but when it looks like this outside I USUALLY don't hunt. It's not the snow that bothers me, it the snow with 50mph winds that make bowhunting kinda pointless. Unless you have a sheltered area that is close to feeding and bedding spots, like a thick patch of cedars.


----------



## BrowningYukon (Jan 9, 2007)

*One word is...*

YES! And I have hunted and choose to hunt in storms..and have great luck!

Deer will move in storms!


----------



## ewing76 (Oct 8, 2008)

yes i have seen plenty of deer move in snow and rain storms... i know of a guy that has gotten a couple over 160 in snow and rain storms.. when it starts to snow or rain i head for the stand


----------



## Jerm2118 (Nov 5, 2003)

light snow and rain deer will move. Once it becomes heavy rain or snow they shut down. This is my experience.


----------



## IndyMcDan (Jan 22, 2008)

*Get out there!*

Whether the deer move or not, is there anything more beautifl than being in the woods during or after a good snow? And WOW do deer stick out like a sore thumb in snow cover. I think of days of deer hunting in snow as holy.


----------

